
Robinhood Alternatives? - atlasunshrugged
Given the repeated outages on the platform it seems silly for someone new to investing to join up with them now. Any alternate recommendations for a free or close to free platform for an amateur doing this mostly for fun?
======
rococode
Most of the major brokers have free trades now for stocks and ETFs - Schwab,
TD Ameritrade, IBKR, etc. If you're trading something more advanced like
options or futures, you'll pay some small fees (options at Robinhood are free,
they don't do futures). But when you're trading options, it's probably worth
it to pay the fee for a more stable broker so you don't get wiped out by a
Robinhood. The fees are very small by the way, for example I use Schwab and
it's just $0.65/contract, which basically means for each share I pay a $0.0065
premium.

------
thinkxl
[https://www.m1finance.com/](https://www.m1finance.com/)

Haven't used it yet, but I asked the same question about Robinhood
alternatives and this was the top recommendation.

------
wenbo
I recently signed up for [https://alpaca.markets](https://alpaca.markets) and
transferred over some funds. Alpaca offers free stock trades and an API for
you to retrieve market data, make trades, etc.

